# Where are the bigger Saugeye



## fishless

Last two times out caught plenty of Saugeye at Atwood but all 14 inch....three different spots.Where are the big girls hiding ?


----------



## SConner

I am experiencing the same thing on my local flow in SW Ohio. Plenty of numbers, none very large. Lots in the 10 to 12” range.


----------



## Southernsaug

Does Atwood have a length limit? Our all -knowing Fish Mngt personnel thought it was a smart decision to put a 15" length limit on Rocky Fork a few years ago and bingo now all you catch is 14.5 to 14.75" Saugeye. Saugeye are so vulnerable to exploitation (angling) that most of the legal fish literally get caught off. Previous to the length limit people would fish and catch a limit of what they were satisfied with and quit. That was usually any Saugeye over 12-14" or even less, with a couple larger ones in the bag too. They'd then switch to crappie or go home. It was not uncommon to catch 22-25" Saugeye, now they are rare. Now people stay and stay and stay fishing for those legal fish. They do not want to go home empty. In the process the legal fish get over harvested. I saw this happen on lake Oahe in SD, with walleye. It got so bad the sate allows people to keep an additional 10 Walleye under 15" and only 4 over. The other side of this is the biology of the fish. There is no need to protect them for spawning as they are not a fishery supported by natural reproduction. Also the hybrid cross produces a high percentage of males ( up to 70%). Why is that important? Males are short lived and slow growing. Most males live 4-6 years and reach lengths that average under 18". It will take Saugeye at least three seasons to reach 15" and most will be 4 or 5 to reach that length. So a lot of males will be dead before they are ever legal. Research by ODNR Fish Mngt, and OSU in the 80s, 90s and early 2000s estimated survival of stocked Saugeye at 50% the first year and significant loss still occur in their second year. By having a length limit on Saugeye they are literally removing as much as 70% of all stocked Saugeye from the legal creel and unharvested by anglers. When asked they will tell you they are building a trophy fishery....... Baloney, people fish for Saugeye to eat them! Hey, The Division of Wildlife makes more every year in their hatcheries, let us have the freedom to keep what we want and not waste all the fish we're paying the hatcheries to rear.


----------



## fishless

Y


Southernsaug said:


> Does Atwood have a length limit? Our all -knowing Fish Mngt personnel thought it was a smart decision to put a 15" length limit on Rocky Fork a few years ago and bingo now all you catch is 14.5 to 14.75" Saugeye. Saugeye are so vulnerable to exploitation (angling) that most of the legal fish literally get caught off. Previous to the length limit people would fish and catch a limit of what they were satisfied with and quit. That was usually any Saugeye over 12-14" or even less, with a couple larger ones in the bag too. They'd then switch to crappie or go home. It was not uncommon to catch 22-25" Saugeye, now they are rare. Now people stay and stay and stay fishing for those legal fish. They do not want to go home empty. In the process the legal fish get over harvested. I saw this happen on lake Oahe in SD, with walleye. It got so bad the sate allows people to keep an additional 10 Walleye under 15" and only 4 over. The other side of this is the biology of the fish. There is no need to protect them for spawning as they are not a fishery supported by natural reproduction. Also the hybrid cross produces a high percentage of males ( up to 70%). Why is that important? Males are short lived and slow growing. Most males live 4-6 years and reach lengths that average under 18". It will take Saugeye at least three seasons to reach 15" and most will be 4 or 5 to reach that length. So a lot of males will be dead before they are ever legal. Research by ODNR Fish Mngt, and OSU in the 80s, 90s and early 2000s estimated survival of stocked Saugeye at 50% the first year and significant loss still occur in their second year. By having a length limit on Saugeye they are literally removing as much as 70% of all stocked Saugeye from the legal creel and unharvested by anglers. When asked they will tell you they are building a trophy fishery....... Baloney, people fish for Saugeye to eat them! Hey, The Division of Wildlife makes more every year in their hatcheries, let us have the freedom to keep what we want and not waste all the fish we're paying the hatcheries to rear.


Yes,15 inch


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Been to Alum 4 times in the past 5 days and only have 4 saugeye over 15” to show for it. But have caught tons of 14”. Same way with Indian. 15-20 shorts to every keeper. I’ll keep trolling along cuz I love catching them.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Southernsaug said:


> Does Atwood have a length limit? Our all -knowing Fish Mngt personnel thought it was a smart decision to put a 15" length limit on Rocky Fork a few years ago and bingo now all you catch is 14.5 to 14.75" Saugeye. Saugeye are so vulnerable to exploitation (angling) that most of the legal fish literally get caught off. Previous to the length limit people would fish and catch a limit of what they were satisfied with and quit. That was usually any Saugeye over 12-14" or even less, with a couple larger ones in the bag too. They'd then switch to crappie or go home. It was not uncommon to catch 22-25" Saugeye, now they are rare. Now people stay and stay and stay fishing for those legal fish. They do not want to go home empty. In the process the legal fish get over harvested. I saw this happen on lake Oahe in SD, with walleye. It got so bad the sate allows people to keep an additional 10 Walleye under 15" and only 4 over. The other side of this is the biology of the fish. There is no need to protect them for spawning as they are not a fishery supported by natural reproduction. Also the hybrid cross produces a high percentage of males ( up to 70%). Why is that important? Males are short lived and slow growing. Most males live 4-6 years and reach lengths that average under 18". It will take Saugeye at least three seasons to reach 15" and most will be 4 or 5 to reach that length. So a lot of males will be dead before they are ever legal. Research by ODNR Fish Mngt, and OSU in the 80s, 90s and early 2000s estimated survival of stocked Saugeye at 50% the first year and significant loss still occur in their second year. By having a length limit on Saugeye they are literally removing as much as 70% of all stocked Saugeye from the legal creel and unharvested by anglers. When asked they will tell you they are building a trophy fishery....... Baloney, people fish for Saugeye to eat them! Hey, The Division of Wildlife makes more every year in their hatcheries, let us have the freedom to keep what we want and not waste all the fish we're paying the hatcheries to rear.


I have not had any problems finding 15"+ fish in any of the lakes I've been fishing lately and they've had 15" limits.. 
Fishless,just try moving atound,chsnging deoths,fishing times,an baits till you find some bigger ones... it's pretty normal this time of year to catch alot of 14"saugeyes. Keep at them,they'll come....


----------



## Southernsaug

Saugeyefisher said:


> I have not had any problems finding 15"+ fish in any of the lakes I've been fishing lately and they've had 15" limits..
> Fishless,just try moving atound,chsnging deoths,fishing times,an baits till you find some bigger ones... it's pretty normal this time of year to catch alot of 14"saugeyes. Keep at them,they'll come....


I appreciate your optimism Saugeyefisher, but I have been at it a long time and I do try as many different things as I can think of. I know a lot of other anglers experiencing the same thing. Sure there are a few keepers to catch, but they are far and few in between. Would you mind saying what lake your getting keepers on? If not I understand. Back in the day before length limits I could pretty much get a limit at will and never keep a fish under 14" and usually have 2-3 from 18 to 22". Actually in rocky Fork I used to get my bigger fish in June and July. Also to compound problems the stockings have been reduced the last two years. I'm pretty confident in my knowledge base on the issue. I don't believe the numbers are there on the bigger fish like they used to be.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Several lakes,creeks,spillways. Buckeye alum big walnut sciota deer creek Indian lake hoover.some with limits some with out. . from either a kayak or on shore(no electronics). And I feel like if I had a boat with electronics and more then 1/2 days max a week to chase I feel I could put more bigger fish to net. I'm just not seeing what your seeing on our lakes. I would think if they're as vulnerable to angling as you say,limits would help? 
But I dont fish rocky fork. I'm for the limits on some body's of water,and for them not having limits on others. I beleive the state has done a great job with the saugeye program.


----------



## Southernsaug

Actually the streams and tailwaters have been good to me but those areas concentrate less fish into smaller areas. I agree the state has historically done a good job, but this was a mistake. I hope more people weigh in and see what the consensus is. It's true bag limits help spread out the harvest, but length limits are known to have flaws and that has had a long history in fisheries research and management. I know my data pretty well.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I guess I just dont see how lifting a 15" min limit would help things in this case? 
Saugeye are aggressive especially the small ones. Making the small ones even more vulnerable to being caught? 
If we dont have bigger fish now because everyone is taking them out as soon as they hit 15", how will lifting the min length limit help things? Wouldn't it make the over all size smaller? 
I have also seen bigger fish the last 2 years in the tailgaters I fish. And they dont have size limits. But it's always been that way. So i just figured there was a strong year class for fish that size? 
Maybe we could post the question in the central ohio forum an see more opinions. These sub species pages dont get alot of traffic.


----------



## Southernsaug

[QUOTE="If we dont have bigger fish now because everyone is taking them out as soon as they hit 15", how will lifting the min length limit help things? Wouldn't it make the over all size smaller?
[/QUOTE]

I think it is simply a function that people quit sooner and over all the harvest is less. You also have losses from release of caught fish. I saw a lot more size range and even more fish when there wasn't a length limit. Some of this is a result of reduced stocking from lower hatchery survival. It would be interesting to post the question in all the regional forums.

Here is a link to a study on harvest https://www.researchgate.net/public..._of_Walleye_and_Saugeye_in_a_Kansas_Reservoir


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Southernsaug said:


> [QUOTE="If we dont have bigger fish now because everyone is taking them out as soon as they hit 15", how will lifting the min length limit help things? Wouldn't it make the over all size smaller?


I think it is simply a function that people quit sooner and over all the harvest is less. You also have losses from release of caught fish. I saw a lot more size range and even more fish when there wasn't a length limit. Some of this is a result of reduced stocking from lower hatchery survival. It would be interesting to post the question in all the regional forums.[/QUOTE]
I posted a general question in the central ohio forum. But it sounds like your fishing more southwest. Feel free to add to the question. 
And I went back and re read your original post. And get more what your saying. But I'm just not seeing it here in my local lakes like you are. And like I said,I'm just you average weekend warrior,fishing with out electronics and from the bank or a kayak 99% of the time. At one lake im fishing I have caught more 21-24" saugeye the last 2 years then I had the ten previous. Another lake I've been fishing alot lately is giving up plenty of fish in the 16" range and 19"-22" range. Just last week had my 6 keepers in less then a hour. Both lakes have had the 15" limit. I keep saugeye about half the time I fish for them. I would rather catch a few nice fish then alot of small fish,and most of the people I fish with are the same.
Have you ever compared tourney weights from back then to now? That would be interesting to see.....


----------



## Southernsaug

I don't think there have been any tourneys in the last few years. I will tell you this, I fish Rocky Fork on average of two days a week and usually spend 4-6 hrs per trip. In 2018 I never took a single legal fish home. I used to log all my trips and my average catch for a season before length limits was over 200 kept fish per summer. That's all anglers in my boat. Of those 40 % were over 17" and 15% were over 21". I have not caught a Saugeye over 21" in two years on Rocky Fork Lake. I catch plenty out of the creek though. Both Paint Creek and Rocky Fork creeks. I had one day where I caught 53 sub-legal Saugeye last year. I do know some people have hit streaks where they caught some big fish in April and early May, but those bites usually only lasted 2-3 days and I missed them. I'm glad it's working somewhere, sounds like you found something that works. I been debating trying night fishing, maybe the big one are nocturnal.


----------



## crittergitter

I was at Rocky Fork over this past weekend. Cloudy, rainy and crappy weather. Saugeye love that! I got 3 over 15"s with one being about 23"s. That's not setting the world on fire, but I found keepers. I did get a couple shorts, but no big deal. 

Plenty of food in that lake too. The fish don't just stop growing. lol


----------



## Southernsaug

crittergitter, I'm glad to hear that. It been over a year since I kept a Saugeye there. How deep did you get them? Maybe I need to adjust my techniques


----------



## crittergitter

1 was actually on a spinnerbait while targeting bass. lol The other 2 were on flicker shads trolled about 2.7 - 3 mph.


----------



## Specwar

There are legal length Saugeye all over Atwood, just have to think like one of them to find them. I catch a lot of shorts, however I also get several legal fish in places you wouldn’t expect to find them. Once you figure it out you can get your limit, trust me. Took a friend with me last time and made him swear he wouldn’t share the location, and we limited in 4 hours even after catching many shorts and returning them.


----------



## fishless

Specwar said:


> There are legal length Saugeye all over Atwood, just have to think like one of them to find them. I catch a lot of shorts, however I also get several legal fish in places you wouldn’t expect to find them. Once you figure it out you can get your limit, trust me. Took a friend with me last time and made him swear he wouldn’t share the location, and we limited in 4 hours even after catching many shorts and returning them.


Can I be your friend ? Just kidding. Do you use live bait or troll ? I was using crawlers and minnows last week.When I troll Flicker shads I seem to have a better chance of keeper size but lower numbers


----------



## Specwar

I have never that I can remember used a Flicker Shad although I have several in my arsenal. I prefer using a jig that I discovered this Spring, tipped with live minnow. I sometimes use crappie minnows, and will switch to bass minnows on occasion. Keep in mind the areas you would target if Texas Rigging for Bass, and try a jig minnow combination and you may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Southernsaug said:


> I don't think there have been any tourneys in the last few years. I will tell you this, I fish Rocky Fork on average of two days a week and usually spend 4-6 hrs per trip. In 2018 I never took a single legal fish home. I used to log all my trips and my average catch for a season before length limits was over 200 kept fish per summer. That's all anglers in my boat. Of those 40 % were over 17" and 15% were over 21". I have not caught a Saugeye over 21" in two years on Rocky Fork Lake. I catch plenty out of the creek though. Both Paint Creek and Rocky Fork creeks. I had one day where I caught 53 sub-legal Saugeye last year. I do know some people have hit streaks where they caught some big fish in April and early May, but those bites usually only lasted 2-3 days and I missed them. I'm glad it's working somewhere, sounds like you found something that works. I been debating trying night fishing, maybe the big one are nocturnal.


Another thing to consider is flooding,and loss of fish. There was a period at alum about 5-6 years ago maybe a little longer where keeper sized fish were about non existent. Alot of guys blamed it on big floods and excessive drawdowns for ramp repairs/replacements. And mentioning all the big dead saugeye below thd dam after the long drawn out drawdowns...


----------



## Southernsaug

Saugeyefisher said:


> Another thing to consider is flooding,and loss of fish. There was a period at alum about 5-6 years ago maybe a little longer where keeper sized fish were about non existent. Alot of guys blamed it on big floods and excessive drawdowns for ramp repairs/replacements. And mentioning all the big dead saugeye below thd dam after the long drawn out drawdowns...


that may well be where many of our keepers went. I caught big Saugeye all winter and spring in the creeks. My biggest was 8Lb 6oz and I had two 6lb+ and a couple 5s and more 3-4s than I can remember.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I can say one thing. Regardless what we think about the limits, I hope it gets better for you!


----------



## Southernsaug

Saugeyefisher said:


> I can say one thing. Regardless what we think about the limits, I hope it gets better for you!


thanks


----------

